# Music by Genre > Bluegrass, Newgrass, Country, Gospel Variants >  Split Lip Rayfield - Used To Call Me Baby

## pursuitofwisdom

Anyone got the chords or tab to this? Or could make it happen? Would love to play this song, still trying to figure it out, found this 

Used To Call Me Baby
(Split Lip Rayfield)

D

G______________C___________D   
Well I walk on down to the grocery store
G________C___________D
My dozen things, the things that I like
G____________C_____________D
Make it back home when Im damn well good and ready
G____________C_________________D   
Stay out and drink, drink till Im done.

D___________________C________G__________________D
Nighttime drives me crazy, I bang my fist on the wall.
D_______________C_____G_____________________D
Used to call me baby, now she dont call at all.

My brother Phil came on over yesterday
Played Donkey Kong, all the day long
If you were here, lord that never wouldve happen
I should be happy girl that youre gone.

Nighttime drives me crazy, I bang my fist on the wall.
Used to call me baby, now she dont call at all.

Break

Nighttime drives me crazy, I bang my fist on the wall.
Used to call me baby, now she dont call at all.

Nighttime drives me crazy, I bang my fist on the wall.
Used to call me baby, now she dont call at all.


Yonder Mountain String Band has been known to cover it as well, maybe some of you have heard it through them or SLR. Thanks! :Coffee:

----------


## pursuitofwisdom

something a little more mandolin, and accurate, would be spectacular!

----------


## mritter

Eric Mardis, the banjo player, used to work at Mass Street Music in Lawrence, Kansas.  Not sure if he still does but you might try giving him a call there. I bet he'd help you.

----------


## allenhopkins

There are half a dozen or more vids of _Used To Call Me Baby_ on YouTube, by Split Lip Rayfield and Yonder Mountain String Band.  Seems like a relatively straightforward progression.  I'd watch some of them 25-30 times, until you, like, *know*...

----------


## GVD

I'm not near an instrument right now so I can't comment on the chord progression for sure but I did see a mistake on the lyrics.

Instead of 

Well I walk on down to the grocery store
*My dozen things*, the things that I like

try

Well I walk on down to the grocery store
*And buy just the things*, the things that I like

----------

